
Silicon Valley entrepreneurs turn to fasting and 'smart drugs' - smaili
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_30109953/hacking-brain-silicon-valley-entrepreneurs-turn-fasting-and
======
Lordarminius
Medical students ad doctors have been in on the game and using pharmaceutical
agents to boost endurance and perfomance for a long time. Interesting though,
is the angle on ketosis as a booster of cognitive ability.

------
Alexsandros
I’m suspicious of such pills. The idea of brain hacking isn’t ethic. Are we
sure that these people take smart drugs volunteer? Maybe they work laboratory
guinea-pig?

------
elgabogringo
I find that intermittent fasting and low-calorie diets in general do heighten
the senses. They all have their drawbacks though.

~~~
h_r
What are some drawbacks you've experienced?

~~~
dalore
No pizza

